# Medium size lot, and a beginner trying to price it!



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to start another post, as this topic is well worn out, but Im a beginner and was notified today that I can plow my church lot via bidding (although Im not sure there is many or anyone else bidding!) The job calls for the entire lot on sundays (large grey area is back is all gravel, and the google image was before it was put in) and just the front of the lot on wednesdays. I do not have a salt spreader, but I will have salt bags to be spread by hand on the sidewalks. There is a few sidewalks to shovel, (will have a shoveler.) I was thinking just under or near $100 for just the front, probably realistically more, and At least $200 per push for the entire lot. Also what is a usual inch trigger for churches, its not really commercial and not really private so Is 1-2 inches not enough? Thanks for any help, It is greatly needed and appreciated!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

at least put down some dimensions like how many Sq' of parking area and walks. if your salting the parking areas you will definetly need a salter on your truck. Depening on how many sq' of walks you may want to consider a sreader for them as well. On Sunday moring that place will have to be cleaned, figure as a general rule of thumb less then an inch to 1.25" can be salted ,but may need plowing if it is really slushy. Looks like there could be a few hundred people easily. Ask to see what they were being charged to get an idea. Just taking a guess looks like it will take at least 2 hours with the truck listed in your post. Dimension would help alot


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

I cannot give accurate dimensions, although if i could i would w/o question. Yes a sidewalk salt spreader is something i definitely need to look into. I will not have a tailgate spreader this year (funds being pushed to max  ....) 
Your saying even w/ 1-2 inches on the ground it will have to be cleared, eg. black surface as best as possible. Is that correct? If that is the case I'd make a lot more that expected as it is often light snow fall. 

If i charge $100 for the front, $200 for both should that be in the less that 6'' category or more than 6'' price bracket? I'm just not confident on where to price and what is acceptable. What would you do personally? Asking them may work, but isn't most bidding- closed bidding?

Thanks for the help!

I figured not more than 2 hours max, but Im a beginner so I could be drastically off.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

how can you bid on this job and not expect to salt this lot, you will need to have the equipment to get the job done. how can you expect others to help if you don't even know the dimensions. I don't think you are ready to take on a job like this


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

swtih---A) Because they essentially asked me if i could. If they wanted an established plow company they would have grabbed a phonebook and phoned one. If they need it and i cant supply it, well then its said and done. They wanted my bid so that is what I will give them.

B) Yes, a tailgate spreader would be much better than none. I cannot string out another 500 until i start making some bank.

C) Yes i understand the dimensions would help, but every parking lot space is common knowledge as to how much space that equates to.

Yes I might not be ready to take on this job, but if i win the bid, then I will do it anyways, You gotta start somewhere. This is where I am.


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Just make it easy on everyone here and post the sq. Footage of the lot. It is not common knowledge....and I really don't want to "count" the parking spaces. There is even a currentnthread on using google to finf sq.ft. Read it, learn how, post results, and you will get a better answer.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

will give it a shot. was not aware you can do it online. What cant you these days? haha


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

How you are expecting us to help you when you won't help yourself? Here since you don't want to give us a measurement, I am taking a guess at $3800 dollars a time.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1320359 said:


> How you are expecting us to help you when you won't help yourself? Here since you don't want to give us a measurement, I am taking a guess at $3800 dollars a time.


I would charge that for salt if I was spreading it with a drop spreader.

When you asked what we would charge? We would charge based on the size, difficulty and time and materials. Since you cant provide the size we cant help you. That parking lot could take 45 mins to plow it could take 3 hours. I never bid from a aerial photo. Where your located makes a big difference too. The guys in Jersey charge twice as much as the guys in Michigan.


----------



## thesodfather (Oct 8, 2011)

Have some perspective bro ill do it in a list for you 
A) having a spreader is the only way you get this acct. Their insurance won't let you not salt Because old people go to church and if they fall and die its your fault 
B) you really believe they're going to just give you this kind of money they're probably already under contract or signing a contract this week unless they built the church this year either way they have bids a lot of them 
C) you think there's going to be a a magical bank transfer as soon as you show up? Churches will take weeks to pay you and you're gonna need at least 1000-2000 in working capital to be able to bankroll your work until people start to pay you and when you figure a $300 push is maybe around 120000 sq ft which will require almost a half a ton of salt which can be pricey and time consuming especially when you're spreading it with your moms collander 
D) you still have to buy a spreader but let me know where I can find one for 500 bucks what a deal!


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

thesodfather-
some of what you said sounds right, but i just talked to them yesterday and they DO NOT want me salting, or touching the sidewalks. they have people shovel the sidewalks (for free) and they have a push spreader that they've been doing the entire lot w/ for years. 

As for you "B" question, why should I assume they would "give" that kind of money to me, of course that is after I complete the work stated on the contract. (like I was looking for a free hand out when i bought a $2300 plow, and expect to do nothing w/ it and make money.) wow, additionally I am the only known bidder at this point.

And your "C"... I know these people personally, and they will not string me out for 2,000 before deciding to pay me. Like I'd let me contract say, "Pay we when you feel like it" Wow.
And "moms collander" what?

And finally "D"- yes that would be ideal, but I do not have to yet. And the entire second half of that sentence makes about as much cognitive sense as drunk retarted person.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey! Where'd all the good posts go! :realmad:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Still no dimension at all?


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

I went ahead and talked to the property manager, and the last 2 guys who did it. They both said about 3 hours. so 125 or so each hour and its said and done. Calling today to give in my bid.

Thanks to all those who helped.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

R3Dside;1321089 said:


> I went ahead and talked to the property manager, and the last 2 guys who did it. They both said about 3 hours. so 125 or so each hour and its said and done. Calling today to give in my bid.
> 
> Thanks to all those who helped.


If you measured you would have a idea what to bid in the future instead of going by what someone said. That lot doesnt look like it would take 3 hours to do but I could be off since I'm guessing its under 2 acres.

On a side note I would never plow a place that says no to salt. I have turned down the same fast food restaurant 2 years in a row. They can say their workers will salt but until they show me their workers have insurance and its their responsibility and not mine, im good. I hope you have a good contract that spells the above out.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

The back lot is a large expanse of gravel, and the snow, they all say, drifts up pretty serious behind the min building. Also it is a long push to get the snow out of the way on all side of the building, a short push would cover too many parking spaces, but to reduce that, its a long push on the north, west and east sides. Yeah, the contract will have to outline such a situation where they salt. And safeguard me, thanks for the support and insight.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

F-150 and a 7.5' plow it will take all of 3 hrs, if you can get $125 an hr for a 1/2 ton you are doing good, but if there is a lot of large drifts I would say get a bigger truck because you will wear the F-150 out by spring.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

KBTConst---- Yeah I think it will take the full 3, especially over 5''. Those large drifts will become the hill, or get shaved away piece by piece. Yeah the F150 will have been battle beaten by spring. Im definitely planning on getting a 7.3L F350 after the winter season. Then next year it can do the heavy lifting and the F150 can focus on residential.


----------



## pkez111 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey man good luck with everything. The only way your going to learn is to get out and do it. Figure out how much you want to make and how long it will take you. Use your best judgment and u will get close w/ a number. Then next year you will be right on.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

pkez111---- Thanks for the support, and thats exactly what I plan on doing. Its answers like that a people like you that make this sight a great positive site.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck man, Hopefully you got this place and will make some cash doing it. That church looks real familliar and im guessing im somewhat near you. If you ever need to pick someone's brain feel free to PM me. I dont have near as much experiance as some on this site but i'll help in any way i can. We all need to start working together before this industry goes under.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

EPM---- thanks for the support, will ask if i need something, its almost inevitable.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

You really do need to know the sq. footage of the property's your working on. Even if its a rough guess. and by rough guess i mean pacing it off.


----------

